# Garlic



## Scape

Too much garlic (yes you can have too much)! Just looking for a home for it so I don't have to throw it away--been taking a lot to the food pantry. I have been storing it in my root cellar but some are starting show dehydration, so not perfect, still good to eat.

I do ask for shipping cost (my zip code is 57276) unless you have something to trade?

Thanks!


----------



## Horse Fork Farm

I'm interested but can't do it till next week after payday. Let me know if its still available


----------



## Scape

Yep! I have Lorz Italian, which is the best for storing (softneck), and a few others (Russian Red, Purple Glazer, Martin's Heirloom, Carpathian, Leningrad) but will have to check on quality. They are stored in my root cellar. I used a bulb of Martin's last night and it is showing signs of age, still made yummy garlic mashed potatoes.

Have quite a bit, so 1, 2, 5, 10 pounds+... Thanks for asking. 

I am also willing to trade if that works.


----------



## tammy from wv

Could these be saved and planted in the spring?


----------



## tammy from wv

or planted now for the spring? If so I would love some.


----------



## Horse Fork Farm

I'd love a couple pounds at least of the softneck Italian! Can you let me know what you want per pound and the postage please? I might even order 5# depending on prices. You can PM me or answer here, I'll check both.


----------



## Scape

Hi Tammy from WV,

if stored properly, they would be okay to plant--I have done that for green garlic, not for garlic bulbs. 
Not sure when WV starts planting. Not sure if I can guarantee it would work. You could try planting in a deep pot indoors and get something, have not done that myself though. 
Unfortunately the garlic would not get very large if it is planted in the spring. Green garlic (similar to green onions) is a nice spring treat!


----------



## Scape

Horse Fork Farm - PM'd you!


----------



## blu_redneck

Sent a PM Scape!


----------



## Scape

Thanks to everyone responding. I am trying to keep my PM box from being full, so if you do not hear back from me, just keep trying. Or just respond here and I will try to get back to you.

I am finding the medium flat rate box is working the best at $13.60. I can get a nice amount in there, thinking about 5 pounds. I tried a 6x6x6 small box that held about 3 pounds, but the shipping was $13.20. The small rate box is too small for my garlic, so I have to break it up and only get maybe four or so in there, so not even a pound of garlic for $7.15, so I think that is not a good deal.


----------



## tammy from wv

So do you still have lots? I would like a box full. Do you take paypal for shipping? Or if you are not in a hurry, I could trade some for some knitted dishcloths/tea towels. (in other words, I would have to make them...)


----------



## Scape

Still have quite a bit. I can get over 6# in the medium flat rate box for $13.60. I can take paypal, but have to charge a bit more for the fee - mailing is fine. 

I love trading also. It is up to you. (My kitchen is black and red with yellows and oranges - Spanish colors :grin


----------



## blu_redneck

Scape! Wow! These garlic are amazing! I've never seen such beautiful garlic and I got 7 different varieties....plenty to share with a friend! We both have smiles from ear to ear! :happy:


----------



## Scape

blu_redneck - Glad they will work for you. Now you see why I do not want to throw them away. 

I did not make the farmer's market last summer like I thought I would (too many jobs), and when I did, the customers were not there, so I did not do very well on selling. And Ebay is overloaded with garlic apparently. The food pantry loves them!


----------



## tammy from wv

Just curious, did you send me a paypal invoice? I was hoping I hadn't missed it.


----------



## Scape

tammy - just sent the invoice (never did that - hope it works).


----------



## tammy from wv

I received my garlic in the mail. I wanted to let you know how excited I was when I opened the box! It was wonderful. I cannot wait to get some of it planted. Thanks again. THanks for being sooooo generous! :happy:nanner:


----------



## woodmonk

Do you still have garlic...I'd love some!


----------



## Scape

Just saw this. I do have some left. A lot is starting to sprout - knows the days are lengthening. If you want to plant some it is still good, really wants to start growing. Food wise, you would have to get on it fast, probably freeze with oil or dehydrate. I used one tonight that had little green sprouts. Doesn't bother me but if you are spending money on it (postage), you might not be happy. Let me know.



woodmonk said:


> Do you still have garlic...I'd love some!


----------



## uarelovedbygod

Scape said:


> Too much garlic (yes you can have too much)! Just looking for a home for it so I don't have to throw it away--been taking a lot to the food pantry. I have been storing it in my root cellar but some are starting show dehydration, so not perfect, still good to eat.
> 
> I do ask for shipping cost (my zip code is 57276) unless you have something to trade?
> 
> Thanks!


Is it too late to get some to refrigerate for fall planting?


----------



## Scape

uarelovedbygod said:


> Is it too late to get some to refrigerate for fall planting?


Sorry, It is too late for last years crop. I am in the process of cleaning out the cellar. Thanks.


----------

